# billing of EKG interpretation & report



## mrolf (Mar 12, 2010)

What is the criteria for billing the interpretation of an EKG and/or chest x-ray? If a physician interprets and states in his office note dictation that it is within normal limits, is that sufficient documentation to bill a 93010. Sometimes we have a speciality physician order the EKG and/or chest x-ray but wants the family physician to read it. What does the family physician need to have documented to bill?

Thanks,


----------

